# Looking for some feedback on TFO Axiom II



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Reelscreamer said:


> Anybody have any feedback on this rod? I’ve seen a little info on it but not much. I will mostly use it for redfish, maybe some bonefishing once or twice a year. I will definitely be throwing one at the shop next week but seeing if anyone has thrown one for a few months or more and get some real feedback. Thanks in advance


I’m waiting for our local shop to stock them as well. I’ve heard great things from my TFO rep friend.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

I've had this rod in a #7 for a few months now. Overall I highly recommend it, and say its a great value. Fairly low swing weight, moderate-fast action (or fast compared to what you're used to, I say moderate compared to my 2pc Meridian), well built especially for the price. Mine is paired with Cortland liquid crystal guide taper which I recommend as well, I wouldn't put too heavy of a line on it.


----------



## Reelscreamer (Dec 28, 2016)

ZaneD said:


> I've had this rod in a #7 for a few months now. Overall I highly recommend it, and say its a great value. Fairly low swing weight, moderate-fast action (or fast compared to what you're used to, I say moderate compared to my 2pc Meridian), well built especially for the price. Mine is paired with Cortland liquid crystal guide taper which I recommend as well, I wouldn't put too heavy of a line on it.


 Thanks for the insight. I’m looking forward to casting one next week and seeing how she feels. I really do like the cortland liquid crystal as well been throwing it for a couple of years now.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Definitely a sweet casting rod for the money and the best I've seen TFO produced. It will be ideal for both reds and your occasional bonefish trip.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Have had this rod since it came out. Currently have it in #8 and #6 on both my skiff and on my drift boat. I put this rod into my customers hands every day and most everyone likes it. I agree with Ted that it is a sweet casting rod. It is a huge improvement over the first Axiom which was a cannon but lacked finesse. This rod moves long line, feels great, protects tippet and your wallet. 

I usually have several different TFO rods set up for casting. If you are in the Tampa area and want to demo one let me know.

Ken


----------



## Reelscreamer (Dec 28, 2016)

Ken T said:


> Have had this rod since it came out. Currently have it in #8 and #6 on both my skiff and on my drift boat. I put this rod into my customers hands every day and most everyone likes it. I agree with Ted that it is a sweet casting rod. It is a huge improvement over the first Axiom which was a cannon but lacked finesse. This rod moves long line, feels great, protects tippet and your wallet.
> 
> I usually have several different TFO rods set up for casting. If you are in the Tampa area and want to demo one let me know.
> 
> Ken


Thanks Ken I appreciate it. I am in Charleston, SC and will be throwing one next week when I can get some time off work. Looks like this is a sweet stick for a good price. I have some other TFO rods as well and look forward to throwing this.


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

i just came back from a west coast Federation of Flyfishers show. I tried casting the axiom 2 in 7wt and 8wt and was really impressed. It seemed light and as said kind of a medium fast action. The casting pond was only 50' long so i only casted to 50' and it had plenty of power to go further in both 7wt and 8wt, so it was not an "in-close" specialty rod. Seems just like a well rounded rod in the 10 minutes i messed with it.

On a side note i also casted with the new helios h3d. It was super lightweight but i actually liked the action of the TFO in close. The H3 seemed like a rod i had to think about casting where the tfo just worked.

my 2 cents


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

I know this doesn’t truely answer ya question cap. But I’ve had the first axiom model for 4-5 years now and love it ! I have it in 6wt. Picks up well, fights awesome, and I love that when I go in the surf I switch to a line up and once it’s loaded it will throw the heck out of the 7wt line as well. As others stated, it’s a great rod for the clams spent . 
Again I haven’t thrown the II yet but if it’s anything or better that the 1 and your casting style compliments a fast rod.?.? Then I think you will dig on it.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Was told by TFO, that the Axiom is similar to the discontinued TICRx. Any opinions on that? Also, any comparison to the Mangrove?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

That would be good news for me, since I have 9, 10, and 12wts in the Ticr-X line - and I've heard they're discontinued.. The way my anglers use the gear they will certainly need a warranty trip in the next year (if not sooner....). I won't know whether they'll be able to do a straight warranty replacement or I'll be looking at something "just like" the ones we're running now...

For those that haven't used them the Ticr-X line has a much heavier butt section (four piece rod...) than normal. At first it feels a bit odd - but if you hook up something that really needs some pulling power you'll soon appreciate them...


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

eightwt said:


> Was told by TFO, that the Axiom is similar to the discontinued TICRx. Any opinions on that? Also, any comparison to the Mangrove?


I have a TICRx and it’s is fast for sure, so I can see that comparison. 
Axiom is A lot faster than the mangrove.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

eightwt said:


> Was told by TFO, that the Axiom is similar to the discontinued TICRx. Any opinions on that? Also, any comparison to the Mangrove?


I felt the mangrove was really slow and had way too much swing weight. The Axiom II is a moderate/fast action and not too heavy. Good all around rod for the money.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

GulfCoast said:


> I know this doesn’t truely answer ya question cap. But I’ve had the first axiom model for 4-5 years now and love it ! I have it in 6wt. Picks up well, fights awesome, and I love that when I go in the surf I switch to a line up and once it’s loaded it will throw the heck out of the 7wt line as well. As others stated, it’s a great rod for the clams spent .
> Again I haven’t thrown the II yet but if it’s anything or better that the 1 and your casting style compliments a fast rod.?.? Then I think you will dig on it.


2 completely different rods between the Axiom and the Axiom 2. The Axiom (original TFO Axiom) was a stiff rod and no doubt extra fast, but heavy on the swing and unforgiving. Most people needed to over-line that rod to be effective with it. It's definitely a wind puncher for sure and deadly accurate. But not a rod for the average fly caster. It does have it's place, tho.

I think Rick and TFO decided to go another route completely with the new Axiom 2 and wanted to bring something to market that more people would enjoy, rather than the few who found the Axiom impressive.. The Axiom 2 is considered to lean to more of a easier fast action, as opposed to a stiff extra fast action rod. But very easy to cast, forgiving and light on the swing that appeals to more fly fishermen. Not as spot-on deadly accurate as the original Axiom, but easier to get that fly out there to the fish for most folks, rather than the previous rod. 

I spent about an hour with the great, west coast/ Cali fly caster himself, *Nick Curcione*, about the design and the little nuances of the rod (he had design input on the rod). After a lot of time spent with the rod together, I knew it would be a winner at that price point. *mightlyrime* mentioned he recently threw the rod for about 10 mins on a 50ft casting pond (but the jury was still out). But Nick and I tossed it during our whole time together on an 80ft pond and both of us had no problems hitting people walking by the far side of the pond with a wet piece of yarn.  Ah, the lengths one will go to for entertainment! 










Ted Haas


----------



## Reelscreamer (Dec 28, 2016)

Backwater said:


> 2 completely different rods between the Axiom and the Axiom 2. The Axiom (original TFO Axiom) was a stiff rod and no doubt extra fast, but heavy on the swing and unforgiving. Most people needed to over-line that rod to be effective with it. It's definitely a wind puncher for sure and deadly accurate. But not a rod for the average fly caster. It does have it's place, tho.
> 
> I think Rick and TFO decided to go another route completely with the new Axiom 2 and wanted to bring something to market that more people would enjoy, rather than the few who found the Axiom impressive.. The Axiom 2 is considered to lean to more of a easier fast action, as opposed to a stiff extra fast action rod. But very easy to cast, forgiving and light on the swing that appeals to more fly fishermen. Not as spot-on deadly accurate as the original Axiom, but easier to get that fly out there to the fish for most folks, rather than the previous rod.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ted!


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

Backwater said:


> 2 completely different rods between the Axiom and the Axiom 2. The Axiom (original TFO Axiom) was a stiff rod and no doubt extra fast, but heavy on the swing and unforgiving. Most people needed to over-line that rod to be effective with it. It's definitely a wind puncher for sure and deadly accurate. But not a rod for the average fly caster. It does have it's place, tho.
> 
> I think Rick and TFO decided to go another route completely with the new Axiom 2 and wanted to bring something to market that more people would enjoy, rather than the few who found the Axiom impressive.. The Axiom 2 is considered to lean to more of a easier fast action, as opposed to a stiff extra fast action rod. But very easy to cast, forgiving and light on the swing that appeals to more fly fishermen. Not as spot-on deadly accurate as the original Axiom, but easier to get that fly out there to the fish for most folks, rather than the previous rod.
> 
> ...


Ahh ok cool thanks for the heads Up about the difference between the two.


----------



## Scootermax (Jul 5, 2019)

Reelscreamer said:


> Anybody have any feedback on this rod? I’ve seen a little info on it but not much. I will mostly use it for redfish, maybe some bonefishing once or twice a year. I will definitely be throwing one at the shop next week but seeing if anyone has thrown one for a few months or more and get some real feedback. Thanks in advance


I have the 8 wt. Feels light in the hand and casts smooth. Seems to be very accurate 25-60 feet with Orvis saltwater all rounder 9 wt line on on Hydros IV reel. Have caught blue runners, spanish mackerel, & mangrove snappers.


----------

